# Er-40 collet chuck with mt3 taper



## Starlight Tools (Apr 4, 2011)

I have both the ER-40 purchased from http://www.tools4cheap.net and the 5C collets that I got from KBC tools.

I have not gotten the 5C collet closer for the lathe yet, but plan to as it fits nicely into the spindle with less overhang than the ER40.

I have the ER40 spindles in R8 for the Mill, MT2 and MT3 for the lathe, but they block off the through hole capacity of the spindle. I had a nosepiece ER40 collet holder made up by Tall Grass Tools for the Logan, but have not gotten around to dealing with the D1-4 Nosepiece on the 14x40 yet.

So many toys, so little time.

I like the ER40 for many reasons, expecially the broad range that each collet can grip, but the 5C has benefits as well since it fits the Square and Hex block holders, there is a 5C holder for the QCTP that I am looking at, and there are square and hex collets available.

The ER40 works well in the tailstock using the MT3 adapter. I have two MT3's one with 3/8 thread the other came with 1/2-12 Whitworth. that was an oops, but I made up a drawbar for the 1440 to hold it in and it seems to work well.

Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.tools4cheap.net/products.php?cat=35

ER40 R8 collet chuck only $35.00

Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 5, 2011)

Ed if you make or have made a ER-40 collet chuck that attaches to the nosepiece of the lathe, then you negate the loss of the through hole. These chucks can be made screw on, for threaded spindle noses, or in the D1-4 or whatever other holding route you have on your lathe.

The only drawback of this system over the 5C collet system is that the collets hang out farther from the bearing while the 5C fits inside the spindle, at least it does on the size of lathes we have.

Walter


----------



## Pacer (May 5, 2011)

Just some 'for what its worth' comments ---

I bought the ER-40 set from Shars some 3 yrs ago and use them almost daily, especially the 1/2 & 3/8" sizes and while a bit of the finish (blacking?) has faded/worn and the collets will drop into the chuck with hardly a click, the set just keeps on ticking. My 5C collets are also from Shars, and I have had very good service from them also.

As you guys are finding out the ER system is really great. While in theory they will hold under sizes up to - sorry I dont remember the # - I dont like to push mine too much - like being lazy and not wanting to change to the drill chuck. I've had a couple instances where the collet was a bit too tight after putting an undersize piece (drill bit) in, so I'll go a few thou under but not a great lot, sure beats a 5C in that respect.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I Know this is an old post, but what Logan do you have" I have the 10" with #3 MT. I thought about the biggest ER for a 10" Logan was the ER 32. Does Tall Grass Tools also sell a ER 40 for a 10" Logan? I have the 1 1/2" X 8 TPI. 
But again, I was under the impression that a ER 40 was overkill for a 10" Logan. 
Thanks,
Tony



Starlight Tools said:


> I have both the ER-40 purchased from http://www.tools4cheap.net and the 5C collets that I got from KBC tools.
> 
> I have not gotten the 5C collet closer for the lathe yet, but plan to as it fits nicely into the spindle with less overhang than the ER40.
> 
> ...


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 14, 2013)

I would not call it over kill. I made an ER40 collet chuck for my 12" craftsman while 3/4" is the largest through spindle I still use the larger sizes for shorter stock.

  Tall grass Tools used to list an ER40 kit. Give him a call he may still be able to get you one.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 15, 2013)

OK thanks, Still deciding, I may still just go with the ER 32
Thanks,
Tony


----------

